# I hope this video works. My 1st one.



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

I hope this video works. My 1st one.




Okay it works. 
This is where I live M & M Contactors is doing the 3 parking lots here. Front Lot, Back Lot, & Handicap Lot.
The snow pile will be bigger after Friday 2-26-2010 big storm in forcast from 7:00 AM 2-25-2010 to 10:00 PM 2-26-2010.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

That there was the Back Parking Lot.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

So you live in both CO, and PA?


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Just PA. Just have friends from the site in CO. Like you.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

So you took a video of another contractor or is that you?


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Another contractor. The Contractor name is M & M Contractors. They do where I live.

Only thing I do here where I live is the 3 steps & around the high rise. The Land Lord get the Ice Control.


----------

